# Chuck Roast and Boston Butt at the same time?



## damascusmaker (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey all, 

This will be my 1st chuck and 3rd Butt. Picked up each when they were on sale and into the freezer. Plan is to treat them both to some nice smoke tomorrow. The butt is # 8.1and the chuck is # 3. My question is: Is there any reason not to smoke them both on my uds30 at the same time? Or anything I should consider during the process? Need some meat to try out my new

Foodsaver 3880.

Thanks  ..  Matt


----------



## smokingearl (Oct 2, 2015)

you can smoke them at the same time. your chuck will be done long before your butt, so wait to put it in accordingly.


----------



## tropics (Oct 2, 2015)

damascusmaker said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This will be my 1st chuck and 3rd Butt. Picked up each when they were on sale and into the freezer. Plan is to treat them both to some nice smoke tomorrow. The butt is # 8.1and the chuck is # 3. My question is: Is there any reason not to smoke them both on my uds30 at the same time? Or anything I should consider during the process? Need some meat to try out my new
> 
> ...


Matt Put the Butt in first let it go about an hour,then you will be able to put the Chuck over it.The chuck will finish way before the Butt so it will be easier taking it out.

Richie


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks, I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## sfprankster (Oct 2, 2015)

I mix things up all the time. I try to efficient and fill the grates everytime I fire up my WSM.

Have fun and enjoy!!!


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 3, 2015)

About 2 hours in













IMG_0444.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 3, 2015


----------



## joe black (Oct 3, 2015)

The only thing with a chuckie and a butt at the same time... They will both taste like chicken.


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 3, 2015)

Your 1,000th post


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 3, 2015)

Chuck was great. Took it of at 190 and sliced. Butt is still going.













IMG_0449.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 3, 2015


















IMG_0471.jpg



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 3, 2015


















IMG_0474.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 3, 2015


----------



## smokingearl (Oct 3, 2015)

Sweet! Looks great, good job!


----------



## damascusmaker (Oct 4, 2015)

The pork pulling happened at 3 this morning. This smoke all went well.

What I learned this time. I made the decision to take the beef off at 190 and slice because I was ready to eat. That turned out to be a good thing because it was just starting to get dry on the outside, thinner parts. Not hurt, but wouldn't want to go further with the drying. Next time I think at about 170 I'll go to some foil and back for the full 200 plus to render more of the fat.

There is something in Pork Barrel Rub that I would rather not have. Put all this meat in vacuum sealed jars and into the freezer. Just learning about the vacuum sealer, I like using jars much better than the bags. First time using JJ's finishing sauce, good stuff, a necessity going forward.













IMG_0477.JPG



__ damascusmaker
__ Oct 4, 2015






Thanks for the help  ..  Matt


----------

